# Question to the Life view 7DM2



## Mistkäfer (Jul 28, 2019)

I have a little problem which I cannot fix or clear by myself. Mybe one of you can help me.

I use a 7DM2 mostly with Life view.

If I use lifeview, then the stored image is always brighter than the picture I see in the lifeview before I press the trigger. I can not explain it that way, first thought it's a problem in the settings, but even resetting the settings does not solve that problem. does anyone of you have any idea what's going on? translate with google sorry for bad english

EDIT - corrected some translate mistakes


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 28, 2019)

Hi Mistkafer.
First of all your question definitely seems to have lost some clarity during google translate, I guess lifeview is meant to be live view, I have no guess for “it’s a hiring problem”!
Do you have Exposure Simulation switched on? English manual page 296. This should give you a reasonable what you see is what you get preview, of course if you are already using Exposure Simulation then it may well just be down to limitations of the LCD or software interpretation etc.
I don’t know if having brightness adjustments to the LCD, English manual page 394, will affect Exposure Simulation brightness.

I do hope this doesn’t loose too much in google translate, as good as it is it starts to fail at technical translations!

Cheers, Graham.

Edit, just a thought, it might be an idea to include the question in your native language.
That way we might have a better chance at translation, for example, I often have to break long German compound words down to get an any translation from google, it also takes many attempts to get something remotely comprehensible, sometimes breaking the word more than once to get variations until it makes some sense in English.


----------



## Mistkäfer (Jul 28, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mistkafer.
> First of all your question definitely seems to have lost some clarity during google translate, I guess lifeview is meant to be live view, I have no guess for “it’s a hiring problem”!
> Do you have Exposure Simulation switched on? English manual page 296. This should give you a reasonable what you see is what you get preview, of course if you are already using Exposure Simulation then it may well just be down to limitations of the LCD or software interpretation etc.
> I don’t know if having brightness adjustments to the LCD, English manual page 394, will affect Exposure Simulation brightness.
> ...



Thank you for your reply, Graham.

I made some corrections in my first post.

Yes I meaned the live view. 

I just have checked you idea, but this is not the problem.

but I have found a hint. For testing you idea I have used my 70-200mm f/2,8L IS II USM: the pictures during live view and the made picture are the same.

then I have mounted my canon ef 600mm f/4l is ii usm. Now I am confused. Here we have a diffrent between the picture showing during live view and the made picture - the brightnis of the made picture is higher. I did not understand what is going up here.

EDIT - I have made some tests. The problem is only by using my ef 600, not by using my 70-200. It looks like the problem is only when I close the aperture. I am confused


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 2, 2019)

Hi Mistkäfer. 
I know you are using live view but have you tried covering the eye piece with the included cover? Just a random thought, I don’t think it should make a difference as the metering should be off the sensor not the viewfinder based matrix! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Joules (Aug 2, 2019)

I have a question as well. Does this aslo happen if you set the camera to Av mode?

I see the same behavior in my 80D when using a Samyang 16mm 2.0 lens, because it has no electronic contacts and in modes other than Av that confuses the camera.

Also, did you look at the exif data of you shots? Do they show the same settings as you indended?

Maybe another thing to try is stopping down the 600mm and using DoF preview button to see if the aperture actually closes. Maybe it is sticky and therefore all your stopped down shots are made wide open regardless of settings? It would be weird though if that was an live view exclusive issue - is the exposure actually different if you use the Viewfinder?


----------



## Aussie shooter (Aug 2, 2019)

Are you shooting RAW or jpeg? I always turn the histogram on when shooting in liveview just to make sure i am not clipping the highlights or shadows as an lcd or evf is never a perfect representation of what the sensor is recording. But I shoot RAW so have plenty of latitude in post.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 2, 2019)

Hi Mistkäfer.
I just had a thought that you might get more interest in this post if you correct the title, to live view, I originally thought it was going to be a yet another post about the no new 7D body rumour!

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 2, 2019)

With the issue only occurring one the one lens (600mm), and only when you set a stopped down aperture it is likely that the lens is not stopping down to the correct value. 

This might be resolved by cleaning the electrical contacts on the lens, its easy to try.

Its possible that the lens aperture is stuck and not stopping down. 

Set the lens to a small aperture like f/16. 

While looking at the aperture from the front of the lens, Press the depth of field preview button and the aperture should go from fully open to a very small opening. If it does not, something is preventing it. Since it works with your other lens, that points to a lens issue.


----------



## Mistkäfer (Apr 15, 2021)

Hello again.

It is a long time ago that I ask you all about my problem with the life view on my 7DM2.

The solution to the problem was ultimately not that easy, as the problem did not always appear at the beginning.
After several weeks I found out that the shutter from my EF600 does not close. It was broken. Initially not completely, but over time the aperture completely stopped working.
I had it repaired by Canon, it costs 300 €.
Finally, I wanted to give this message, but I forgot it at the time. It took months to find and fix the problem.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 15, 2021)

A aperture problem that is intermittent can be difficult to determine.


----------

